# Scorpion hunting (warning graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Nice shooting! Do you even practice at normal targets like the rest of us? :rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HA! I did not even see the thing.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Perfect! :bowdown:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

RyanJL said:


> Nice shooting! Do you even practice at normal targets like the rest of us? :rofl:


. I still don't own a target or catch box lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

And that's how it's done!


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

what we didn't see was the before and after the camera.  Oneproundmeximan says, "Hey boss man I need to take a quick 5min break" Smack! Camera turns off. "Thanks boss man, just needed to take care of dinner plans tonight, you know how the wife is."


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Little hunting trophy I won with my other camo scorpion


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't even see the dove until it started to fall,lol. That was quite a smack too. Nice shooting, indeed.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow! that was an incredible shot. proves you are an alien hybrid and not a human.

All kidding aside, yes that was one fantastic shot amigo. Hats off. Yes I know it's graphic and all but I have to say you are one heck of a shooter. I can see how you place in competition. Amazing.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

didn't see a thing.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow!!! what a shot!!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

grappo73 said:


> Wow!!! what a shot!!!


 thanks


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> And that's how it's done!


 thanks Mr bill


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Your remark about not having a catch box or target...sheesh you don't need them... moving targets seem to be your thing! Buena puntaria!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I had to watch it several times to finally see the bird sitting on the power line .I first thought it was an aerial shot . Good shot .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> I had to watch it several times to finally see the bird sitting on the power line .I first thought it was an aerial shot . Good shot .


Thanks Mr treefork


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shiiiii. Sick shot man. Bill sure has his promo guys with treefork and opm!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol right away on thanks


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Incredible shot man. That is all I have to say about that...

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------

